# Block 1 exemption exam Ontario



## IslandNL (Jan 10, 2018)

Has anyone here written the Block 1 Exemption exam for Ontario? Or, does anyone have a practice test for Block 1, or review questions for the Ontario Block 1 exam?


----------

